# Glass screen replacement tutorial?



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone know of a good tutorial on how to replace the glass screen on the Verizon GNex? I am referring to the glass only, not the digitizer. I got a couple of scratches on mine and already bought a replacement glass.

I've looked on YouTube but I only see tutorials on how to remove the case.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

HondaCop said:


> Anyone know of a good tutorial on how to replace the glass screen on the Verizon GNex? I am referring to the glass only, not the digitizer. I got a couple of scratches on mine and already bought a replacement glass.
> 
> I've looked on YouTube but I only see tutorials on how to remove the case.
> 
> ...


I think the digitizer and the glass are bonded together, so be care full, also I think you will need the original glass and digitizer.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I've looked on YouTube but I only see tutorials on how to remove the case.


Because they didn't want to destroy their phone.

You're most likely not going to be able to replace it without destroying your phone in the process.

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Teardown/7182/2



> The glass is fused to both the display and the display frame. So don't crack the glass unless you're good with a heat gun, or you're fond of replacing the glass, display, and frame together ($$$).


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Exodus said:


> I think the digitizer and the glass are bonded together, so be care full, also I think you will need the original glass and digitizer.


Damn, for real? Can anyone else confirm this? I want to make sure before I tear it apart.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because they didn't want to destroy their phone.
> 
> You're most likely not going to be able to replace it without destroying your phone in the process.
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Teardown/7182/2


So in other words, the glass and digitizer are one unit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

yes, and the frame.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> yes, and the frame.


F*ck! Yea, I just saw that link you shared. At the end it says you can take it apart with a heat gun. I'm so tempted to try it out but I'm hesitant in ruining the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It also says you will probably crack the frame in doing so (and have to replace it).


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> It also says you will probably crack the frame in doing so (and have to replace it).


Yea, I guess I will just get me a screen/digitizer from eBay. They run about $180 bucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That much, you could probably send it back to Samsung and have them repair it.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

yarly said:


> That much, you could probably send it back to Samsung and have them repair it.


I bought the phone around February 2012 via Amazon. You think Samsung or even Verizon be able to swap the screen out under some sort of warranty?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> That much, you could probably send it back to Samsung and have them repair it.


For $163.00 including shipping both ways. Just did it a month ago.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

HondaCop said:


> I bought the phone around February 2012 via Amazon. You think Samsung or even Verizon be able to swap the screen out under some sort of warranty?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Warranties cover defects caused by the manufacturer, not accidents caused by you.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Warranties cover defects caused by the manufacturer, not accidents caused by you.


Yea, I figured that. Thanks for the help...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

You might find these interesting:





 <- teardown and reassemble of GNex





 <- tutorial on removing the display frame. i didn't get a chance to watch this one, and I know this thread is a few days old, but I came across it while looking for some repair tutorials for my own GNex.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

echonaut said:


> You might find these interesting:
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=B5fZzZANLC4 <- teardown and reassemble of GNex
> 
> https://www.youtube....eature=youtu.be <- tutorial on removing the display frame. i didn't get a chance to watch this one, and I know this thread is a few days old, but I came across it while looking for some repair tutorials for my own GNex.


Thanks!


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

HondaCop said:


> How did you start the repair process with Samsung?
> 
> Yea, I figured that. Thanks for the help...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry for the delayed reply, I registered my phone with samsung, and started an account at Samsung.com (or whatever it is) then just called their 800 number and told them my situation. I did what I read others have done. It's always the same price.


----------

